# na tulad ng maraming hari ay walang isang papel sa kwento ku



## Inglip

na tulad ng maraming hari ay walang isang papel sa kwento kundi ang magkasakit

'As many kings don't have a role in the story but.....'

What does this sentence translate to, specifically magkasakit? I would say it means 'but to have sick' But that doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## 082486

magkasakit = being sick...
probably on that story...he's always sick...


----------



## DotterKat

The text is a sentence fragment (there are more words that come before _na_).

....._who, like so many kings in similar stories have no special role other than to be ill.

_You will have to read to whom the text is referring. In any case, the sentence fragment indicates that in similar stories of romance and adventure, the figure of the king is merely a supporting character who gets ill and in whose behalf the real heroes of the story go on long voyages in search of some magical cure.... and so on... and so on.....


----------



## Inglip

Oh, the bit before was just introducing the Crab king. So what you said is right.

Thanks.


----------

